# Very impressed with my new ET-732



## deuce (Mar 28, 2012)

Got my new Mav ET-732 the other day from Todd at A-MAZE-N Products. Shipping was very fast! Since I had just done ribs the day before getting it, with no plans on smoking anything this week, I had to try it out on something! It was killing me to leave it in the box unopened, so I got some water boiling and tried each probe seperatly, DEAD NUTS ON at 212F for both of them!! I was quite impressed, but not really suprised though with the great reviews I have read. No more guessing which thermometer is closer as far as inside smoker temp, the door or inside one, and now being sure the exact meat temp is gonna be great. I am sure all this has been mentioned before as far as excellent results with this unit, I just did not want to hijack anyones thread. I am really looking forward to my next time using the smoker to give the ET-732 a real workout, maybe give pastrami a try...


----------



## pineywoods (Mar 28, 2012)

Congrats on the new thermometer that model is very good and Todd's service is outstanding. It should make your smoking even more enjoyable have fun and happy smoking


----------



## scarbelly (Mar 29, 2012)

Like Jerry said - that is a great unit and will serve you well


----------



## deuce (Mar 31, 2012)

This thermometer is freakin awesome!! I got up at 0430 today and put 2 pastramis on by 0500 with my first real test (other than boiling water) of my ET-732. I was amazed at the distance for one, but how far off my other inside smoker and door thermometers were! I have the receiver next to me on the desk as I am typing now monitoring my temps. What a difference accuracy makes!! No more chasing temps around by messing with the regulator and hoping one of the old thermometers are close to accurate. My door thermometer is now just a decoration!


----------



## uechikid (Apr 4, 2012)

So I too did the boiling water test and my new ET-732 got up to 216 (made sure the probe didn't touch the bottom or sides).  I realize that 4 degrees off shouldn't be a big deal but it shouldn't be off at all.  I have a couple much less expensive thermometers that are dead on but they don't have the wireless feature.

I'm wondering if anyone here knows what the -/+ specs are.

Needless to say, I'm disappointed that it off at all.


----------



## s2k9k (Apr 4, 2012)

uechikid said:


> So I too did the boiling water test and my new ET-732 got up to 216 (made sure the probe didn't touch the bottom or sides).  I realize that 4 degrees off shouldn't be a big deal but it shouldn't be off at all.  I have a couple much less expensive thermometers that are dead on but they don't have the wireless feature.
> 
> I'm wondering if anyone here knows what the -/+ specs are.
> 
> Needless to say, I'm disappointed that it off at all.


How long was the water boiling before you checked? Boiling water can be above 212. I have a ET-73 and when I checked it I waited until the water _just started_ to boil before I put the probe in and it read 210. I'm ok with 2 degrees.


----------



## uechikid (Apr 4, 2012)

S2K9K said:


> How long was the water boiling before you checked? Boiling water can be above 212. I have a ET-73 and when I checked it I waited until the water _just started_ to boil before I put the probe in and it read 210. I'm OK with 2 degrees.


I had the probe in the water for several minutes.  It's my understanding that fresh, tap water can't boil hotter than 212.

I did find this a Mavericks web site.

_There is no way to calibrate our units. All of our digital thermometers have a tolerance of +/- (3-4) degrees F so it is normally for the temperature readings to be off by a few degrees._


----------



## s2k9k (Apr 4, 2012)

Think about it, if you put 500* under a pot of water, how hot will the water get? I don't think it will stay cooler than the heat source. Water starts to boil at 212* but can get much hotter. I would check your probe again and put it in the water just as it starts to boil


----------



## hawkiphan (Apr 4, 2012)

I bought the ET 732 and an AMMPS from Todd and I am enjoying both of those purchases.


----------



## qbranch (Apr 10, 2012)

I've had great luck with the ET-732 too -- excellent accuracy and easy to use -- but a little problem with the probe leads getting pinched in the cover of my Horizon smoker.  It's not the thermometer's fault, I know, but still annoying.  If I don't get the leads to lay exactly right in the pre-cut notch under the door the wire gets pinched and I get HHH in the readout until I can get it rearranged properly.

I was thinking of enlarging the notch to give the wires more room or maybe finding some kind of heat-resistant sleeve that might help keep them in place.  I'm leery of that option, though, because I don't want anything to keep the cover from closing properly.  If that's the biggest problem I ever have with my gear, then I'm in great shape!


----------



## mdboatbum (Apr 10, 2012)

S2K9K said:


> Think about it, if you put 500* under a pot of water, how hot will the water get? I don't think it will stay cooler than the heat source. Water starts to boil at 212* but can get much hotter. I would check your probe again and put it in the water just as it starts to boil




Water in it's liquid form can't get any hotter than 212˚ at normal atmospheric pressure at sea level. At 212˚, it converts to steam, which certainly can get a lot hotter. The liquid water, however, will always and forever max at 212˚. The higher the heat, the faster it will convert to steam though. This is why you can boil water over any heat source in a vessel that has a melting point of greater than 212˚ Even in some plastic or fabric bags.

Back on topic, I've been EXTREMELY happy with my ET-732. I have a 2˚ variation on the food probe, but I can live with that.


----------



## ironhorse07 (Apr 10, 2012)

Mdboatbum said:


> Water in it's liquid form can't get any hotter than 212˚ at normal atmospheric pressure at sea level. At 212˚, it converts to steam, which certainly can get a lot hotter. The liquid water, however, will always and forever max at 212˚. The higher the heat, the faster it will convert to steam though. This is why you can boil water over any heat source in a vessel that has a melting point of greater than 212˚ Even in some plastic or fabric bags.
> 
> Back on topic, I've been EXTREMELY happy with my ET-732. I have a 2˚ variation on the food probe, but I can live with that.



At normal atmospheric pressure at sea level, thats the key, see what it reads in ice water.


----------



## uechikid (Apr 11, 2012)

I used my new ET-732 twice over the weekend and it works fine, I just have to remember that it's off by 4 degrees.  looking at it in the big picture, 4 degrees isn't a big deal.  Money well spent.


----------



## deuce (Apr 11, 2012)

I just picked up another Maverick thermometer last week so I can accuratley monitor more items inside the smoker from a distance. I had a cheap wireless thermometer from wally mart that I could not even get 20 foot range with so now I added an ET-705 to go with my ET-732. Now I can sit at my desk all day looking for more stuff to buy (or in the garage drinking beer 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





) while the smoker is going and not have to get off my butt other than to grab another beer or a sammich!


----------



## barnesski1 (Apr 27, 2012)

Ironhorse07 said:


> At normal atmospheric pressure at sea level, thats the key, see what it reads in ice water.


Sea level is a good point.  I know at my house water starts boiling at 202 degrees F.  Wikipedia has a pretty good chart under "high altitude cooking" for judging boiling points at certain elevations.


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Apr 27, 2012)

Here's a good water boiling point/elevation calculator.

http://www.csgnetwork.com/h2oboilcalc.html

I have mixed feelings about the ET-732, it's GREAT in the smoker, but the fact that it can't be used when I steam sausages, because the leads are sensitive to moisture, makes it only moderately useful to me.
I hope that Maverick gets their act together and addresses that issue.
Heck, the piece-of-junk Oregon Scientific remote thermometer that I have doesn't have that issue.

I'm giving the ET-732 2 stars......







~Martin


----------

